
How Dr. Terry Wahls Cured Her Own MS with Dietary Changes - rgrieselhuber
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLjgBLwH3Wc&feature=youtu.be
======
pg
Wow, I feel like this is the most interesting thing on HN right now by far.

~~~
replicatorblog
It is amazing how many major medical breakthroughs come through physicians
experimenting on themselves. For instance, 2 doctors shared the 2005 Nobel
Prize for proving that ulcers were caused by bacteria by first infecting
themselves with bacteria and curing it with an antibiotic.

[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/20...](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/2005/press.html)

------
js2
<http://www.terrywahls.com/about-Terry-Wahls>

------
YuriNiyazov
Eat food, not a lot of it, mostly plants.

~~~
balsam
Roy Walford "proved" that calorie restriction with nutrient supplementation
does nothing for ALS. So I'd want to look at the details.

------
tehayj
This should stay on the front page!

